

Solving a problem vs. chasing a problem - startupkevin
http://startupworkout.com/boring-to-billion/

======
startupkevin
"Not only did Peter build the foundation for an awesome business, but he
managed to bootstrap it and build it for minimal cost because he was building
it for himself.

What he ended up with was an awesome product, built for almost nothing that is
ready to be sold at a premium to enterprise customers. This now has a much
lower risk profile than is usually associated with a startup."

------
ryanteacherhi
Hhaha, an informative and humorous article. I love the Office Space reference!

------
wiggens11
Are tps reports still a thing?

